# IQ3 for planted tanks?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry if this has been brought up before, but due to the 3 characters limit, I can't search for "IQ3"...

Has anyone tried this for a planted tank? How were the results? Is the LED light any good for plants, or do you need supplementary light?

How about the pump? I hear that the return flow can be pretty strong. Will it blow plants/mosses all over the place?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If you google Dymax IQ3, you'll get more. The consensus seems to be that it needs extra light for some but not all applications...guess it depends on the plants...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Search for "Dymax" instead.

Many of the Dymax Robot LED lights on the market seem to be 6000K, but maybe not all or the ones here in North America. For higher light requiring plants you may benifit with a second Dymax Robot LED, but the tank is open on three sides and ill take in plenty of ambient light if placed in the right area of a room.

The flow is quite weak even for just a planted tank. Most reefers using this tank are devising ways to add much much more flow into it.

I'm using mine as a reef with some soft corals and more NPS corals.


----------

